# Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 29, 2019)

> Here is the soon-to-be-announced Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III.
> *PowerShot G7 X Mark III Specifications*
> 
> 20.1mp 1.0″ type stacked CMOS
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## danfaz (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice, I'll be picking up one of these to replace my Mark I.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 29, 2019)

Sony sensor, no DPAF?

But ok, I'll buy two.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jun 29, 2019)

danfaz said:


> Nice, I'll be picking up one of these to replace my Mark I.


Me too - sort of....In my case, it will be to replace my ageing G12! It has been a trusty carry-along - but is now ready for retirement. I actually took one of my most commercially successful shots on it - testimony to the fact that light, subject, timing and framing are more important than the gear you have with you at the time!


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 29, 2019)

The 4K, mic jack and better burst rate is nice. I was hoping for a lens upgrade and weathersealing because the current one has dust issues.


----------



## CANNOT (Jun 29, 2019)

Could get interesting... if they didn't decide to cripple a camera too much... but it would be very un-Canon of them to do so. We'll see. Most of the YouTube crowd still uses the prev gen as their go-to camera because it does a decent enough job at everything for being an easy to use pocketfriendly point-n-shoot. But they sure needed to get with the times, although the competition with their LX100 II and RX100 VI didn't give them much to fear...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2019)

Would like to know if it has high speed video, also where is the rumoured 90d?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 29, 2019)

CANNOT said:


> But they sure needed to get with the times



Why? What was outselling Canon in the category?


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jun 29, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Me too - sort of....In my case, it will be to replace my ageing G12!



Me too!


----------



## ThomsA (Jun 29, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Would like to know if it has high speed video, also where is the rumoured 90d?




I remember the rumours mentioned “August”. Waiting.


----------



## danfaz (Jun 29, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Me too - sort of....In my case, it will be to replace my ageing G12! It has been a trusty carry-along - but is now ready for retirement. I actually took one of my most commercially successful shots on it - testimony to the fact that light, subject, timing and framing are more important than the gear you have with you at the time!


Yep, and these are so small, truly pocketable!


----------



## Cryve (Jun 29, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Would like to know if it has high speed video, also where is the rumoured 90d?


Amazon was selling the 80d for an insane 710 euros in germany only a few days ago.
they probably want to get rid of leftover stock for the arrival of the 90d in august


----------



## Dragon (Jun 29, 2019)

Cryve said:


> Amazon was selling the 80d for an insane 710 euros in germany only a few days ago.
> they probably want to get rid of leftover stock for the arrival of the 90d in august


$699.99 refurbished (read new in white box) at Canon US for two lens bundle. Really good deals on M5, too, so that one is likely up for replacement as well.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 29, 2019)

Cryve said:


> Amazon was selling the 80d for an insane 710 euros in germany only a few days ago.
> they probably want to get rid of leftover stock for the arrival of the 90d in august


£619 in the UK:








Canon EOS 80D Body


function { tabs tabs } Product Information Specifications Box Contents Payment Delivery FREE 3 YEAR WARRANTY INCLUDED CAMERA COMES IN A KIT BOX




www.hdewcameras.co.uk


----------



## Dragon (Jun 29, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> £619 in the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$699.99 Refurb (read new in white box) at Canon US for two lens 80d kit.


----------



## degos (Jun 29, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> testimony to the fact that light, subject, timing and framing are more important than the gear you have with you at the time!



So accordingly you sold all your other kit...


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 29, 2019)

We can probably expect similar if not identical video specs on the 90D. Very interesting to see what's the fine print on the "30fps even in RAW".


----------



## PGSanta (Jun 29, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Sony sensor, no DPAF?
> 
> But ok, I'll buy two.



Wait, what? Are they really using a Sony sensor?


----------



## Adelino (Jun 29, 2019)

Drat, no Dual PIXEL AF. I'll hold out hope till full specs are listed, but probably not.


----------



## ozturert (Jun 29, 2019)

So it is faster. That's it? F1.4-2.0 lens would be something...


----------



## Bob Howland (Jun 29, 2019)

Those specifications would be pretty good for an M5-2 as well.


----------



## slclick (Jun 29, 2019)

Help me out those of you have have spent a good deal of time with this format. How does this hold up against M43? I thought that format would be a great travel size for me but the noise level over 3200 iso was a deal breaker (Olympus Pen F) I just went back to lugging the FF around and making the iphone 8 be my small camera. I do have an S95 which isn't too shabby so how much better is the G series over that?


----------



## edoorn (Jun 29, 2019)

so... the specs says DIGIC 8 but that's a Sony sensor?


----------



## Kit. (Jun 29, 2019)

edoorn said:


> so... the specs says DIGIC 8 but that's a Sony sensor?


DIGIC is a processor, not a sensor.


----------



## ashmadux (Jun 29, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Me too - sort of....In my case, it will be to replace my ageing G12! It has been a trusty carry-along - but is now ready for retirement. I actually took one of my most commercially successful shots on it - testimony to the fact that light, subject, timing and framing are more important than the gear you have with you at the time!



I wish i could buy another. AF slow as old woman death, but man the raw files were so easy to edit and make nice


----------



## Pascal Parvex (Jun 30, 2019)

Adelino said:


> Drat, no Dual PIXEL AF. I'll hold out hope till full specs are listed, but probably not.



They have an one inch sensor with DPAF from their video cameras.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 30, 2019)

Tilt screens suck balls. Swivel the thing, how hard can that be?


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 30, 2019)

slclick said:


> Help me out those of you have have spent a good deal of time with this format. How does this hold up against M43? I thought that format would be a great travel size for me but the noise level over 3200 iso was a deal breaker (Olympus Pen F) I just went back to lugging the FF around and making the iphone 8 be my small camera. I do have an S95 which isn't too shabby so how much better is the G series over that?


I would say typically a M43 is better than this. But this one is pocketable and a 1" sensor is about the minimum sensor size to get decent A4 and bigger prints ( a bit of a sweeping generalisation as my old G12 produced decent prints at the time). Alot of these pocket cameras I've ended up with scratched lens. I wonder is the lens protected any better than previous versions. But its real strength is its small size. You can carry it always.


----------



## Proscribo (Jun 30, 2019)

ozturert said:


> So it is faster. That's it? F1.4-2.0 lens would be something...


Sure it would be, but sadly no amount of improved manufacturing process and extra computing power is going to make a difference in physics. Could they make a similar focal length lens in that size? Maybe? Would it cost so much that it's not worth it? Most probably.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 30, 2019)

PGSanta said:


> Wait, what? Are they really using a Sony sensor?


Seems likely given BSI, and why not? Many canon p&s cameras use Sony sensors. It’s probably a cost effective solution.


----------



## PGSanta (Jun 30, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> Seems likely given BSI, and why not? Many canon p&s cameras use Sony sensors. It’s probably a cost effective solution.



Oh I don't mind, I'm just surprised.


----------



## ozturert (Jun 30, 2019)

Proscribo said:


> Sure it would be, but sadly no amount of improved manufacturing process and extra computing power is going to make a difference in physics. Could they make a similar focal length lens in that size? Maybe? Would it cost so much that it's not worth it? Most probably.


Like a 28-84mm f1.4-2.0 lens (to keep dimensions small enough). That'd be a change. Now as it is, this camera is only faster which I don't need.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 30, 2019)

PGSanta said:


> Wait, what? Are they really using a Sony sensor?



It wouldn't be the first time:









Canon Powershot G7 X Features A Sony BSI-CMOS Sensor


Canon Powershot G7 X Features A Sony BSI-CMOS Sensor




www.canonwatch.com


----------



## docsmith (Jun 30, 2019)

Not seeing enough to upgrade from my G7x II. 

Nice update though, and overall, very usable camera. I'd recommend it to anyone looking for a small camera when you want to leave your other gear at home/hotel.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 30, 2019)

I just got back from Denmark and Sweden. I took over 800 pictures with the II on the trip. I haven't gone through them, but if the results are anything like past photos with this camera, some may well be stunning (depending upon the skill of the photographer more than limitations of the camera. It is a really handy size. I carried it in the right pocket of my pants. I occasionally missed having an OVF, but not really anything else. I've made good 13" x 19" prints from this camera before, and they look great. I still have some blank walls in my house, so if anything from this trip is really good, I'll print them up and spend some real money to have them framed, as in the past.

When full details come out about the III, I'll decide then whether to get one. My annual video project would have been while I was away. It would be nice to have 4K for next year to facilitate editing. I could crop a lot and still have rather good 1080p or 720p. I've used the 4K in my iPhone for that purpose, though it is more needed because of the lack of a zoom lens. In the fall I have scheduled a trip to Italy for a couple of weeks and then a Greek, etc., islands cruise. The cameras are small enough that I could take the II along as a backup and still have much less size and weight involved than if I took one of my DSLRs.

I haven't experienced any dust problems with my II, even out West. I understand how that could be a factor for some folk.


----------



## mensaf (Jun 30, 2019)

All I care about is that mic jack. Do we know how soon 'soon' is, roughly? Going to list my RX100 VI, batteries, cage, and accessories right now.


----------



## GregJ (Jun 30, 2019)

Weather proof please!! I have owned many Canon point and shoot cameras, which I almost always purchase from Best Buy. I also buy the two year Geek Squad extended warranty since it pays for a cleaning and mine ALWAYS get filled with dust no matter how hard I try to keep it in a case, etc.. 

I sure wish they would weather proof the Mk III! I never got the II, as I’ve been waiting for the III. Love my original G7X, but because of the specs I’ve hardly touched it since upgrading from an iPhone 5s to a Xs in September last year.


----------



## OremLK (Jul 1, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Tilt screens suck balls. Swivel the thing, how hard can that be?



Disagree, I much prefer this style of screen. It's faster to tilt and much less obtrusive for street/travel photography. The fully articulated screens are nice for slow paced landscape photography and the like, but they're a bit unwieldy for the types of photography I do.


----------



## Art-A (Jul 1, 2019)

Sony RX100 VII announced with the new 1-inch IMX 383 sensor. The new 20-megapixel BSI Stacked CMOS sensor will provide continuous 4K video shooting at speeds up to 50/60 frames per second, which was not possible with the previous generation sensor.
G7 X Mark III will support 4Kp50/60 ??


----------



## yeahright (Jul 1, 2019)

Will it fit the underwater housing for the G7X Mark II (WP-DC55)?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2019)

Art-A said:


> Sony RX100 VII announced with the new 1-inch IMX 383 sensor.



Not announced, still just rumoured?

Anyway, it can't be any good - can't put a filter on it...


----------



## Kit. (Jul 1, 2019)

Art-A said:


> Sony RX100 VII announced


Did I miss the announcement?



Art-A said:


> with the new 1-inch IMX 383 sensor.


Ah, so this is the one Canon most likely uses in the III. The other Sony 1" sensors are too slow for 30fps raw.

It can also explain the delay with the camera introduction.



Art-A said:


> The new 20-megapixel BSI Stacked CMOS sensor will provide continuous 4K video shooting at speeds up to 50/60 frames per second,


Actually, it supports up to 100fps in 4k, but there are multiple catches.



Art-A said:


> G7 X Mark III will support 4Kp50/60 ??


Unlikely. It's one thing if you can receive such a raw stream from the sensor, and another thing if you can actually convert these 1.2 gigabits per second of raw data into a format suitable for storage - without overheating.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2019)

Kit. said:


> without overheating.


I understand that Sonys are still the camera-shaped handwarmers of choice...


----------



## tron (Jul 1, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> I understand that Sonys are still the camera-shaped handwarmers of choice...


Ha ha that makes Sony the winter cameras manufacturer


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 1, 2019)

degos said:


> So accordingly you sold all your other kit...


 Ha ha. (You don't know my wife do you....?)

Yes, well, it is true that the kit also sometimes helps to get the shot too! As you guessed, I haven't off-loaded the rest just yet.

Stoical


----------



## kocmonabt (Jul 1, 2019)

Curious what that notch above the logo (top plate) is. Accessory port? Omnidirectional microphone? Grill for the elves to breathe?


----------



## kocmonabt (Jul 1, 2019)

Regarding the Sony sensor - Canon had (if I remember correctly) a patent for BSI+DPAF sensor in 2017.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 1, 2019)

OremLK said:


> Disagree, I much prefer this style of screen. It's faster to tilt and much less obtrusive for street/travel photography. The fully articulated screens are nice for slow paced landscape photography and the like, but they're a bit unwieldy for the types of photography I do.


A fully swingy tilty flippy screen also would add bulk and weight. I want it to fit in my pocket. I use the tilting when traveling for shooting straight up mostly, inside domes and towers, for example, without craning my neck. On occasion I shoot from waist level while looking down. I can see how this might work well for photographing people in public.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 1, 2019)

Those are some nice specs, even if you only shoot stills. I've been shooting with a G9XmkII, but this could tempt me to trade up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2019)

kocmonabt said:


> Curious what that notch above the logo (top plate) is. Accessory port? Omnidirectional microphone? Grill for the elves to breathe?


Has a 'grille' in the top view, I think your suggestion of a mic is correct (I don't see one on the front).


----------



## jvillain (Jul 1, 2019)

[email protected] My EOS R can't do that at 5 X the price for just the body.


----------



## danfaz (Jul 1, 2019)

stevelee said:


> A fully swingy tilty flippy screen also would add bulk and weight. I want it to fit in my pocket.


Yep, and if they did do a fully-articulating screen, it would probably be too flimsy at that size.


----------



## kocmonabt (Jul 1, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Has a 'grille' in the top view, I think your suggestion of a mic is correct (I don't see one on the front).



Learned something new today. Grill is for cooking elves. Grille is to let them breathe while they record our surroundings. 
Oops. And take showers when it rains.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 1, 2019)

The new G5 X looks amazing with the 24-120 1.8-2.8 lens and EVF. Probably the price will touch $1000 unfortunately.


----------



## mustafa (Jul 1, 2019)

stevelee said:


> A fully swingy tilty flippy screen also would add bulk and weight. I want it to fit in my pocket. I use the tilting when traveling for shooting straight up mostly, inside domes and towers, for example, without craning my neck. On occasion I shoot from waist level while looking down. I can see how this might work well for photographing people in public.


I shoot a lot of street using the tilting screen on my M5. I'm praying that they don't switch to an articulated one on the Mark 2.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Tilt screens suck balls.


That's considered a marketable skill in some circumstances...


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 2, 2019)

Curious how it will compare with the best Canon compact camera.


----------



## mensaf (Jul 2, 2019)

jvillain said:


> [email protected] My EOS R can't do that at 5 X the price for just the body.


For the longest time 120fps was my 'must have' feature, and when I finally bought a camera that had it, I find that 60fps is better suited for the overwhelming majority of tasks.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 2, 2019)

Canon using a Sony sensor might be a win for an end user, but is a bit of a let down for Canon imo. From the company of the Canon size, I would expect their own sensors. Or - they should admit, they are no more capable of developing/producing a competitive sensors and switch to Sony ones completly, saving us from the old refurb products like the 6DII.

Now I expect Canon brigade to come in and explain to me, that 1) Canon sensors are still competitive and hence my perception is wrong, and 2) Canon using Sony sensor is OK, as Canon always knows, what to do to push their business forward


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> From the company of the Canon size, I would expect their own sensors.


When it comes to sensors, Canon is a relatively small producer of specialty sensors. If Canon marketing decides that the camera doesn't require DPAF, buying a generic sensor makes more sense than producing an equivalent one in-house.


----------



## niraj_photo (Jul 2, 2019)

waiting for full specs. If it has DPAF, it will be very interesting..


----------



## addola (Jul 2, 2019)

jvillain said:


> [email protected] My EOS R can't do that at 5 X the price for just the body.



And it uses the same DIGIC8 processor. It would be nice if Canon gave us a firmware upgrade to add [email protected] to the EOS R, or the EOS M50. But this is a step in the right direction, and I hope it raises the par for what a bare minimum from Canon would be.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 2, 2019)

addola said:


> And it uses the same DIGIC8 processor. It would be nice if Canon gave us a firmware upgrade to add [email protected] to the EOS R, or the EOS M50. But this is a step in the right direction, and I hope it raises the par for what a bare minimum from Canon would be.



What makes you think the sensors in the R, RP or M50 are capable of 120Hz 1080p readout?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Curious how it will compare with the best Canon compact camera.


What do you get out of this pathetic trolling?

OK, prove your point: let's see all the images that you've taken with your precious Sonys, that you simply _could not_ have achieved using a crappy Canon.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> Now I expect Canon brigade to come in and explain to me, that 1) Canon sensors are still competitive and hence my perception is wrong, and 2) Canon using Sony sensor is OK, as Canon always knows, what to do to push their business forward



Correct. You're not _entirely_ a lost cause, then...


----------



## hachu21 (Jul 2, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> Canon using a Sony sensor might be a win for an end user, but is a bit of a let down for Canon imo. From the company of the Canon size, I would expect their own sensors.


I tend to agree with you espacially since they already have their own 1" DPAF sensors in some Vixia camcorders.
In the other hand, powershots G and S series have been equipped with sony sensors like forever (to my knowledge at least since 2008 G10).

Now the big news here is the -still to be confirmed- 30fps RAW.
Why?
Not because people will shoot sports with a 100mm compact…. but because it open the door to computational photography!

Hi-res sweeping panorama? (the G1X mkIII was the first to get it - late to the party IMHO)
not "crappy full-auto jpeg" HDR mode useable in PSAM modes?
powerfull multishot mode for noise reduction (low-light situations)?
Pre-shutter buffering? (casio did this in 2008!!)
multishot + DPAF allow for precise background defocus
fast multishot mode for proxi with in-camera stacking?
hand held fast bracketing?
The possibilities are endless. Is canon volunteer to push the enveloppe? Unfortunately, I don't think so.


----------



## hachu21 (Jul 2, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> The new G5 X looks amazing with the 24-120 1.8-2.8 lens and EVF. Probably the price will touch $1000 unfortunately.


What? did i miss that? Where?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> Hi-res sweeping panorama? (the G1X mkIII was the first to get it - late to the party IMHO)
> 
> not "crappy full-auto jpeg" HDR mode useable in PSAM modes?
> powerfull multishot mode for noise reduction (low-light situations)?
> ...



Gimmicks and niche requirements?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 2, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> What? did i miss that? Where?



It's on the other rumor sites like mirrorlessrumors and Nokishita.


----------



## hachu21 (Jul 2, 2019)

Just one exemple from the leader in computational photography (Google pixel 3 review on dpr) :
" The Pixel cameras can effectively make up for their small sensor sizes by capturing more total light through multiple exposures, while aligning moving objects from frame to frame so they can still be averaged to decrease noise. That means better low light performance and higher dynamic range than what you'd expect from such a small sensor.

Shooting Raw allows you to take advantage of that extra range: by pulling back blown highlights and raising shadows otherwise clipped to black in the JPEG, and with full freedom over white balance in post thanks to the fact that there's no scaling of the color channels before the Raw file is written. Even better news? HDR+ independently merges red, green and blue channels, which means the Raws are true Raws - un-demosaiced. "

This is not a gimmick…. it is the industry future. Apply that to à 1" sensor and let see the possibilities.

Honestly, except a few more DR, more image quality from my EOS M6 is useless to me.
But tell me that you can get this same quality from a S120 shaped camera … and take my money!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> Just one example from the leader in computational photography (Google pixel 3 review on dpr) :
> " The Pixel cameras can effectively make up for their small sensor sizes by capturing more total light through multiple exposures, while aligning moving objects from frame to frame so they can still be averaged to decrease noise. That means better low light performance and higher dynamic range than what you'd expect from such a small sensor.


Assuming that the subject doesn't move...


> Shooting Raw allows you to take advantage of that extra range: by pulling back blown highlights and raising shadows otherwise clipped to black in the JPEG, and with full freedom over white balance in post thanks to the fact that there's no scaling of the color channels before the Raw file is written.


I've been shooting Raw exclusively since 2006, thanks - I'm fully aware of the benefits: but the fact remains that in the list in your previous post, pretty much everything is the polar opposite of a "must-have" - or we'd have them.

Personally I've always liked that Canon doesn't try to win users over by filling their cameras full of niche gimmicks.

_How's Casio doing these days..?_


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 2, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> Just one exemple from the leader in computational photography (Google pixel 3 review on dpr) :
> " The Pixel cameras can effectively make up for their small sensor sizes by capturing more total light through multiple exposures, while aligning moving objects from frame to frame so they can still be averaged to decrease noise. That means better low light performance and higher dynamic range than what you'd expect from such a small sensor.
> 
> Shooting Raw allows you to take advantage of that extra range: by pulling back blown highlights and raising shadows otherwise clipped to black in the JPEG, and with full freedom over white balance in post thanks to the fact that there's no scaling of the color channels before the Raw file is written. Even better news? HDR+ independently merges red, green and blue channels, which means the Raws are true Raws - un-demosaiced. "
> ...



What is amazing about the Pixel and Google Camera is the quality of the JPEG images. Images just look way better than any out of camera jpeg from any camera manufacturer.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> What is amazing about the Pixel and Google Camera is the quality of the JPEG images. Images just look way better than any out of camera jpeg from any camera manufacturer.


That just means that you like them - there's no objective "better" here.


----------



## hachu21 (Jul 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Assuming that the subject doesn't move...
> 
> I've been shooting Raw exclusively since 2006, thanks - I'm fully aware of the benefits: but the fact remains that in the list in your previous post, pretty much everything is the polar opposite of a "must-have" - or we'd have them.
> 
> Personally I've always liked that Canon doesn't try to win users over by filling their cameras full of niche gimmicks.



No, Moving objects are managed during merging!








Official Google Pixel 3 sample images


View Official Google Pixel 3 sample images from DPReview.




www.dpreview.com





This raw explanation is for multi shot merged raws, wich is a first.

Well, read the full piece, if you will. You may learn few things :








5 ways Google Pixel 3 camera pushes the boundaries of computational photography


At a time when manufacturers are adding triple and even quad-cameras to their flagship smartphones, Google is sticking with one main camera. But given the sophistication of the company's computational efforts, we think it's the right approach for now.




www.dpreview.com






Now, I can agree with the "gimmicks" point of view. Because we already seen tons of this sort of "king feature" wich, once in hand, is barely usable (i.e. cropped 4k 15ips, HDR mode limited to a buried scene mode and so on…).

The important point here is that those feature have to be nicely integrated in the usual modes of the camera. They have to be unobtrusive, "seamless". Once you manage that, you REALLY have a small sensor producing bigger sensor quality pictures (1" and above).
And THAT, for me, is not a gimmick!


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Assuming that the subject doesn't move...


Assuming that the subject movement can be traced with pixel precision.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> No, Moving objects are managed during merging!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what is it about those images that proves your point? Nothing there that is beyond _any_ camera. 

As Kit says, subject movement would need to be tracked with (sub-) pixel precision, and we just aren't there yet - not even Google can convincingly demonstrate the ability to map multiple images of a moving subject onto each other in such a way as to generate a meaningful end result. 

And by "moving subject" I don't mean a ripple on water. I'm familiar with the hype around tiling and averaging images in memory, and it doesn't help with things that are _moving_.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> That just means that you like them - there's no objective "better" here.



Check the M50 OOC JPEG images on DPreview. Details like trees in the background are washed out while converted from RAW they have tons of detail.


----------



## hachu21 (Jul 2, 2019)

So, for you, there is nothing interesting to expect from computational photography techniques?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> So, for you, there is nothing interesting to expect from computational photography techniques?


Far from it - I love this kind of thing, and where it's going to take us.

I'm just not one for hype and hyperbole, and - so far - that's where we are. I'm seeing nothing _right now_ that will make my photography better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> I'm seeing nothing _right now_ that will make my photography better.


Yeah, but you’d look so much more trendy and with the times if you were holding a Sony camera. You know, like someone who reads tweets and stuff.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Check the M50 OOC JPEG images on DPreview. Details like trees in the background are washed out while converted from RAW they have tons of detail.



I'm not disputing that - but you made a pretty sweeping statement about "_Images just look[ing] way better than any out of camera jpeg from any camera manufacturer_", and there's simply no way that's true.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yeah, but you’d look so much more trendy and with the times if you were holding a Sony camera. You know, like someone who reads tweets and stuff.



Just imagine it: a Sony camera round my neck, a Google phone in my pocket - I'd be the coolest 58 year old on my street (and it's a long street, for England), and I'm sure the birds I photograph would be impressed...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 2, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> Canon using a Sony sensor might be a win for an end user, but is a bit of a let down for Canon imo. From the company of the Canon size, I would expect their own sensors. Or - they should admit, they are no more capable of developing/producing a competitive sensors and switch to Sony ones completly, saving us from the old refurb products like the 6DII.
> 
> Now I expect Canon brigade to come in and explain to me, that 1) Canon sensors are still competitive and hence my perception is wrong, and 2) Canon using Sony sensor is OK, as Canon always knows, what to do to push their business forward


stop being an annoyance.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 2, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Check the M50 OOC JPEG images on DPreview. Details like trees in the background are washed out while converted from RAW they have tons of detail.



Have you tried the 'Fine Detail' picture style? That brings 'back' a lot of detail in the OOC jpegs.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> I'm not disputing that - but you made a pretty sweeping statement about "_Images just look[ing] way better than any out of camera jpeg from any camera manufacturer_", and there's simply no way that's true.



Ok, most of them. Is it better now?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Ok, most of them. Is it better now?


Don't make sweeping statements if you don't like being called out for doing so.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> Now the big news here is the -still to be confirmed- 30fps RAW.
> Why?


"Because we can. Canon."

Seriously, why not?


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 2, 2019)

Never said it was crappy, just hoping Canon surprises us because up to now, Sony invented and still leads this 1" market.

BTW, no need to be argumentive. 



Keith_Reeder said:


> What do you get out of this pathetic trolling?
> 
> OK, prove your point: let's see all the images that you've taken with your precious Sonys, that you simply _could not_ have achieved using a crappy Canon.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 2, 2019)

True, but that’s what happens when you follow instead of innovate.



-pekr- said:


> Canon using a Sony sensor might be a win for an end user, but is a bit of a let down for Canon imo. From the company of the Canon size, I would expect their own sensors.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 2, 2019)

LMAO! Good one.



blackcoffee17 said:


> Ok, most of them. Is it better now?


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 2, 2019)

Very true. Canon really needs something out of the box this time and so far it’s not happening.



blackcoffee17 said:


> What is amazing about the Pixel and Google Camera is the quality of the JPEG images. Images just look way better than any out of camera jpeg from any camera manufacturer.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm not offended by using a camera that contains Sony parts. I have yet to have anyone point and laugh at me for having a mongrel camera. There is some kind of Sony product in every room in my house other than the bathrooms and maybe the library. They make a lot of good stuff. No one looks at my pictures and complains about the quality being degraded by mixed sources of electronics.

For a while there were a lot of folks here talking about "jumping ship." I know it is a metaphor, but I'm not on a ship.

There are a variety of reasons for a company to use parts from another manufacturer. Maybe they hold patents that keep you from designing your own part in the way you would like. Often it would not be worth the money, time, and effort to build a new factory or repurpose a current one. If Canon can make a camera that better suits my needs for an affordable price by using Sony parts, that suits me just fine.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 3, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> True, but that’s what happens when you follow instead of innovate.



Zzzzzz.....


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 3, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> BTW, no need to be argumentive.



Hah. Irony.

Calling you out for trolling? No argument about it.

Still waiting for your proof of Sony's unique superiority.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 3, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> True, but that’s what happens when you follow instead of innovate.


A win for the end user?


----------



## michi (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm about to sell my M6 and lenses. I had the original M and it was so slow to use. Then I talked myself into trying the newer generation. Sure, AF is faster, but it's still SOOO slow to go from preview back to shooting and other functions. Such a frustrating experience. Plus, it's still too big overall. Maybe I will try this camera. It might be what I'm looking for.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 3, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Just imagine it: a Sony camera round my neck, a Google phone in my pocket - I'd be the coolest 58 year old on my street (and it's a long street, for England), and I'm sure the birds I photograph would be impressed...


Well, I just watched Jared Polin's (aka Froknowsphoto) review of the Sony GM 600mm f/4.0 paired to the Sony A9 (w/battery grip) and his results were pretty fantastic at least from a resolution and focus-tracking perspective. "Your" birds might even be impressed, but honestly, whilst the images were tack-sharp and focus tracking worked great, I thought many of his images (slide-show at the end of the video) appeared to have a lot of noise in the OOF areas (of course he was shooting ISO values at 2000 - 3200).


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh, I'm not disputing the idea that Sonys can take good pictures, but so can my Canon kit, and until Sony gear lets me do things I simply _can't _do with Canon, all the noise about Sony's supposed wonderfulness is irrelevant (and frequently irritating and unwelcome when it's crammed down our throats on here) chatter.

I'm certainly not hitting the buffers of my gear's capabilities, and - something I mention here pretty regularly - in my opinion most photographers would get more bang-for-the-buck improvement in image quality if they simply used a different Raw converter: Lightroom for example, is _not _a particularly good converter (nasty democaising algorithm, by today's standards) and just getting to grips with (say) Photo Ninja (PN), which is far-and-away my favourite these days, would give them more than all of the supposed (and yet to be demonstrated, of course) "superiority" of Sony files.

For context: even with my 7D Mk II, I can get sharp, detailed, _noiseless_ - and I do mean that literally - images at approaching 5-digit ISOs, by converting in PN: 3200 ISO is literally no different to 320 ISO in terms of the quality of the output.

And I'm north of 20,000 ISO before I even notice any noise from my 1D X files.

It's not just the noise reduction (which is edge-aware, incidentally, and beats anything else available, including the much-lauded PRIME NR in DxO/Photolab): PN's demosaicing algorithm is better than any other out there.

I was a beta-tester for DxO; I've beta tested for Phase One (Capture One Pro) and I was on the Adobe (Lightroom) Certified Professional (ACP) programme before I dropped Lightroom. NR and demosaicing algorithm testing has always been my thing, and Photo Ninja is just way better than any of them in terms of basic rendering quality.

So why would I be interested in Sony? I find myself wondering...


----------



## okaro (Jul 3, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Tilt screens suck balls. Swivel the thing, how hard can that be?



Tilt screns are much faster to change like if you want to shoot from low angle.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 5, 2019)

If the new 5 is no bigger than the old 7, I will consider getting it instead. I'm a little leery of possible fragility of things popping up. I'll want to see both in person if possible before I buy. I won't need it until October, if then.


----------



## LDB415 (Jul 7, 2019)

I want my G15 to morph into a G18 with 20-200 f1.8/2.8 and 10fps continuous limited only by card capacity and 10m flash and 100% viewfinder coverage.


----------



## tron (Jul 8, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Oh, I'm not disputing the idea that Sonys can take good pictures, but so can my Canon kit, and until Sony gear lets me do things I simply _can't _do with Canon, all the noise about Sony's supposed wonderfulness is irrelevant (and frequently irritating and unwelcome when it's crammed down our throats on here) chatter.
> 
> I'm certainly not hitting the buffers of my gear's capabilities, and - something I mention here pretty regularly - in my opinion most photographers would get more bang-for-the-buck improvement in image quality if they simply used a different Raw converter: Lightroom for example, is _not _a particularly good converter (nasty democaising algorithm, by today's standards) and just getting to grips with (say) Photo Ninja (PN), which is far-and-away my favourite these days, would give them more than all of the supposed (and yet to be demonstrated, of course) "superiority" of Sony files.
> 
> ...


All of the above is very useful information. Thanks for your contribution.


----------

